# When do you recommend first trip to Groomer?



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

Our little Lola is about 3 months old...when should I take her to a groomer for her first visit? Do you recommend calling grommers and asking if they have done Havanese before? Are there places you DON'T recommend?
Sure would appreciate the help.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

After all shots are given -that is a first since your puppy would be exposed to what all of the dogs there have. Then no cage dryers is my biggest rule. I won't take the girls to a groomer that has them even if they say they won't use them- too many horror stories about little dogs and what happens to them in those dryers. It would be nice if they have cut Havanese before but I think you will find it might be rare. Otherwise I would be prepared to tell them exactly what you want. At 3 months, you probably only want paws and bottom trimmed? Be strict!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure your puppy has had all the shots first. That was a requirement when I brought Milo in for the first time. I would also ask if they've done havanese before. When I took Milo for his first grooming I bought photos of what I wanted him to look like. You might want to consider something like that so you won't be surprised by the result.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't take my dogs to the groomers, but on top of the other suggestions above, I'd recommend that you take pictures of what you want your dog's cut to look like when they are done. This is assuming you are going for a haircut. Too many groomers take liberty to clip too short or do funny cuts on the heads, even if they have done Havanese before. Just because they've had Havanese clients before doesn't mean they do Havanese well! LOL!

In addition, I'd ask them to leave the tail and ears alone - not even a subtle trim.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lola is such a nice young age that if I were doing overs and first starting out I would not go to the groomers at all. I would get in the habit of brushing and using a metal comb everyday and stay ahead of any mats. Ever since Kohana was three months old I started giving her baths in the kitchen sink - every other week, so she is super use to it. I use to let Kohana dry herself and not blow dry her and ended up with horrible mats. I took her in twice to a very respected groomer (or so I thought), but when I started blow drying her myself after her baths she completely freaked and shook so like she was having horrible seizzures or something. I have come to the conclusion that the groomers I took her to tramatized her so. Now I will groom her only myself and if I ever put her in a puppy cut again I'll do it myself. Or if I do ever take her somewhere I will stay there and watch! By the way the Chris Christensen combs and brushes are worth all their weight in gold ~ fantastic! Once I got these, I threw out all my old ones ~ that big of a difference!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I do Kubrick myself. It's really easy to do butt, paws, and belly yourself. Just get some ball tip scissors for those areas and a small trimmer for the hair between the pads and you're set. And of course brush and comb every day (you should be doing this regardless of a groomer anyway). I trim Kubrick's butt and belly every week before bath time and I do the hair between his pads probably once every month or so. The hair on his paws I cut to get a rounded look every month or so as well. Nails I do every two weeks since he has black nails and I don't want to cut too much. Really, it doesn't take me very long and this way I KNOW that he isn't getting traumatized or that I will end up with taking him to the groomers and coming out with a shaved puppy.

If you want to go the puppy cut route, I would say you can wait until the 4-5 month mark as their hair is pretty short until then.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

After my last nightmare at PetSmarts groomers I do it myself however, I am letter her hair grow out it is about 3" long now. Just do not ever let anyone trim the tail and/or ears it gives them their special look also a Maltese cut isn't what a Havanese should look like it is way too short. Havis should have some hair on their legs in my opinion. :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

dkissel said:


> Our little Lola is about 3 months old...when should I take her to a groomer for her first visit? Do you recommend calling grommers and asking if they have done Havanese before? Are there places you DON'T recommend?
> Sure would appreciate the help.


I will jump in on this, since I am a professional groomer and have owned my grooming shop for 12 years, and grooming even longer.

I for one firmly believe that all the grooming basics should be started at a very young age. I would find a groomer who would work with you. for example taking a puppy into a groomer at the age of 4 mo or older is when I see them most traumatized verses the puppy who started coming to me at 8 weeks. I am one that will only do these young puppies first thing in the morning before any other dogs come into the shop. Our shop is fully cleaned and disinfected every night before we leave, therefore it is a nice clean atmosphere in the morning when a puppy would come in. I would also in a sense interview your groomers. Find one that does not keep them all day. In our shop we start on each dog within 5-10 minutes of coming in for their appointment and they are usually finished within 45 minutes to an hour for this type of breed. There is no reason for them to be there any longer, and as a puppy we start them right away and we have their owners wait as they typically only take about 20 minutes to do. The groomer you choose should also let you stay if you wish too, if they won't let you stay then take your puppy and run.

I hope everything works out for you, and as some others said above if you take pictures in to them that also gives a visual of how you would like your dog to look, and it is also a big help, or you could also do them yourself if you are planning on keeping a coat on them, little bit tougher though if you want them clipped.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I started off taking mine to the groomers but it is easy as long as you keep up and do a little at a time. Now I haven't taken my dogs in almost an entire year!

Amanda


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I took Bogat to the groomer on Saturday and told the groomer just the hair on over his eyes and clean up his paws a bit. When I picked him up I was in shock. They practically shaved off his beard! They also trimmed his paws so short each pay was a triangular shape to it. He looks awful. I was so mad! I don't think the groomer had ever seen a Havanese. That's what I get for trying a new groomer and not being very very specific. 

I would introduce your puppy to a groomer at the earliest age possible after all the shots have been give. Just do a simple wash and cut of the nails etc. Nothing too involved otherwise you may end up with a Hav with a hate for groomers. That's the mistake a made with Bogart. With Brando I already had him washed at the groomer and nothing else.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I groom my 3 dogs myself. I will never take my dogs back to a groomer unless absolutely needed. Twice I tried 2 different groomers(when i was very busy) both with not great results. Petsmart made Tripp look ridiculous. I have 3 dogs so its much cheaper for me to do it.
But if you do decide to use a groomer, like Kimberly said-Be very specific & show a photo. And no trimming of the tail & ears! Make sure you talk with the groomer directly to make sure you all understand what you want.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't had Gucci's hair cut yet, well..just her feet/paws which I do myself. Heather has given you some awesome advice from her perspective, and I do think its a two way street and you have to really 'communicate' what you want, that's the only way a groomer will know. Like the other's said..a picture is probably a safe way to go! There is less room for 'interpretation'.

While some groomers are probably not the best, there are some that give great cuts. I've seen quite a few cute puppy cuts on here lately!

Ask around your town and see if you can find someone that people recommend.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has been to the groomer twice. Once was a regular grooming - bath, trim, nails, etc. They did a good job. The second time was when he was blowing coat so bad that I had to have him shaved down. That was at 7 mos and he has never been to a groomer since.

Shelby has never been to a groomer. I keep them in a long coat and do all their grooming.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I usually do Bugsy myself, as he hasn't had a "cut" since he was 6.5 or 7 months old. Occasionally, when my Poodles get their full groom, I will bring Bugsy along for just shampoo, brushout and nail trim and my groomer has him done for extra $10.00 on top of the big guys. That's the bargain I can't resist. 

I have a question for those of you who own or tried both Greyhound and Chris Christiansen combs and bushes. I have 1 very old Greyhound comb (around 15 years old) and I would like to buy another comb and some brushes. How do they compare?

TIA,


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have taken all my dogs as small puppies after first shots .. They went for orientaton . Just to meet everyone and to listen to the blowers and get the smell of the place / I have a wonderful groomer here but no one in the desert . I will not go to Petco or Petsmart . I have watched them and they do not seem to be that informed about grooming smaller dogs . I agree most of them do not seem to know what to do with a Havanese so you must be very clear as to what they should do / I never have to be that way with Lois and she would be offended if I started now .. They always look adorable and i am always happy with the results ..
I have walked out of another grooming establishment - well recommended I might add .. She wanted a credit card # on file in case I was a no show or late she could go ahead and charge me .. Hello I do not think so ..
She was irate and started yelling at me .. all the dogs in her shop look miserable and I took this as a bad sign .. 
If in doubt as to how to explain the face tell them it is to remain like a puppy cut in a Yorkie . Absolutely no shaving or adjusting the look 
I agree pictures are best but I have seen people take pictures to a hairdresser for a special look or style and when they walk out they look nothing like the picture . Sometimes no matttter how talented they are some people just do not get it .. 
Even though I have two Havenese - their coats are not exactly the same so they have to be adjusted so to speak as to what looks best for them ..


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I do Pepper's bathing, blow-drying and combing, but when he needs a sanitary trim or nail trim I take him to the groomer's.

I make sure he's already bathed and brushed out, so our appointments are only for trims. That way I can sit and wait and they put him right on the table. It also ensures there's no 'he was too matted so we shaved him' type cuts. I make sure he's completely mat-free when we go. My hands have gotten weak this past year, no squeeze strength, so I don't trust myself to work with scissors on Pepper, thus the trips to the groomer.

When your pup is ready, it might help if you do the prep work and just take your pup for the actual trimming. That way there should be no reason for them to put your pup in the back. Like others have said, a photo of what you want and crystal clear instructions are a huge help!

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think if you plan on having your dog groomed you should be sure he has all his shots first, and then take them when young. It is easier for them to get use to it at a younger age.

I say that because I actually did want help with grooming my dog, but didn't take him for the first time until he was 8 months old and he went berserk. We have never been back, too hard on him and me. 

Also we asked for the groomer to just brush him and trim his feet. Trying to make the first time easy on him. Well..... the groomer trimmed up his leg, not just his feet, she also thought we wanted his butt area shaved so it would be easier for us! Well his back side looked very funny (like a bulleyes) all Summer until the hair grew out.

So we have not been back to the groomer with Casper. I am going to try again with Missy .... and take her to the groomer. To cute nails and brush only, just to get her use to it, so if I do need help grooming her she will be familiar with it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends too on what you want for your dog. We keep Gryff short, so I have to take him to the groomer. There is no way I could do it myself. We took him at 4 months when he had just finished all his shots. I have brought him to the groomers three times now (he is about to turn 7 months old). Once was just for a nice bath before my parents came for Thanksgiving. I will take him again so he looks great for our NYE party.

When she cuts him, he looks adorable, but I think it might be a bit too short. She also uses a "fluff dryer" and he is like a snowball. I prefer seeing all the waves in his hair, so the next time I bring him in for a cut, I will make sure to specify that.

I've gotten lucky. I first stopped by Petco to ask them about pricing, etc. They told me $70 for a Havanese and I walked out. Then I found a boutique place really close to me and she charges me $45 and is SO much better than Petco. I am really fortunate to have found her. I have turned on several other people to her and they have all really liked her as well.

Here is Gryff's first haircut:


----------



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

*Great Advise*

Thank you for all your advise. Lola went in for her shots yesterday and the groomer came and talked to me as well. I did not know about the hair IN THE ears, so she clipped that for me and when she returned she had done Lola's feet and bottom. WITHOUT me giving permission. HOWEVER, the gal new about Havanese' and she did an awesome job and it was free.
THANK YOU for all the tips, now I am prepared but have not decided yet what I want her to look like. Time will tell.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> I will jump in on this, since I am a professional groomer and have owned my grooming shop for 12 years, and grooming even longer.
> 
> I for one firmly believe that all the grooming basics should be started at a very young age. I would find a groomer who would work with you. for example taking a puppy into a groomer at the age of 4 mo or older is when I see them most traumatized verses the puppy who started coming to me at 8 weeks. I am one that will only do these young puppies first thing in the morning before any other dogs come into the shop. Our shop is fully cleaned and disinfected every night before we leave, therefore it is a nice clean atmosphere in the morning when a puppy would come in. I would also in a sense interview your groomers. Find one that does not keep them all day. In our shop we start on each dog within 5-10 minutes of coming in for their appointment and they are usually finished within 45 minutes to an hour for this type of breed. There is no reason for them to be there any longer, and as a puppy we start them right away and we have their owners wait as they typically only take about 20 minutes to do. The groomer you choose should also let you stay if you wish too, if they won't let you stay then take your puppy and run.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you, and as some others said above if you take pictures in to them that also gives a visual of how you would like your dog to look, and it is also a big help, or you could also do them yourself if you are planning on keeping a coat on them, little bit tougher though if you want them clipped.


Heather, ever consider putting together grooming suggestions for pet owners, with pictures??? Too bad all groomers aren't as caring as you are. Most seem to only care about making a buck and not the dog or client. We need more like YOU!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Kathy:redface: This is just the way that I prefer to run things. I have always been a dog lover, I do things with my clients the same way I would do with my own.

I will see what I can do to make a thread of grooming suggestions. What kind of pictures do you want to see? And are there any other ideas?


----------

